# mating problem =(



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

My female Sarah bented over but the male stood on her back in the opposite direction.i showed them how they mate actually a hundred times -.- even though after watching all those he is doing like this.i really need him to teach how to do.please help me out


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i don't think you can really teach him. it comes naturally to some, and not to others.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Does it look like this http://youtu.be/3kEMf8KMDjw
Can they see the video, maybe you can try that


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm sorry  . I hope things work out eventually.


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

Yeah it look like that.when he comes to the correct position he just tries and fly away.i really need help on this , please.i have shown them many videos =(


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I think it's better if he could watch actual birds mating. I feel like videos don't really do much because he may not understand what they are doing. If you can, let him watch other birds mate, otherwise, let him keep trying. Eventually he'll get it down


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

He is not doing it properly, and before Sarah female tail laid infertile eggs four of them which she tought to be fertile, because druke stood on her back with just one leg.i don't want her to lay more infertile eggs.they have seen budgies mating .i really want them to breed :'(


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't know of any way to teach them. Vlad has seen cockatiels mating at least a hundred times in real life and still can't figure out how to do it himself.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some males just never figure it out. There's really no way to teach him.


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

I bought new tails lutino, they ate soo close to each other becausei have seen them preening each other.will they learn the wrong way of mating from them?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

First, if both birds are lutino, I would not breed them. Breeding like to like is not recommended, it can cause bald spots, smaller, weaker babies, and more DIS (dead in shell) eggs. 

The new pair probably wont learn from your other pair, and may figure it out on they're own. Personally, I would separate both pairs and repair them with each other (one lutino with Druke and one lutino with your hen.) This will give you a better outcome for babies and a wider range of options. You could then take a baby from the lutino male and pair it with a baby from Druke. Just a thought.


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the help roxy


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

Will leaving druie alone and Sarah with two Latino cause any problem ?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I thought you weren't trying to breed right now? Didn't you just buy two new birds which may or may not be sick and may or may not have exposed your entire flock to illness? So, yes, that would be a problem.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Putting Sarah in with the bird that's sick will get her sick...they should be in quarantine right now so that your other birds stay healthy. So yes, putting her with them would be a problem.


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

The bird is all right now, we were having heavy rains and it was cold outside.i took the lutino in for three days and its back to normal =) .


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

But it has still been less than 30 days, so your new birds should be quarantined away from your other birds. You are putting your entire flock at risk.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You should not breed 2 lutino birds together. Maybe you should pair Druke with the female Lutino. And Sarah with the male Lutino. No bird should be bred unless healthy and on a superb diet.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As I stated previously...breeding two lutinos together is a bad idea. I would repair both pairs (Druke with one lutino and your hen with the other) and see how that goes. BUT, I wouldn't do that until the 30 day quarantine period is over. If you've already broken that, you've now put Druke and his mate at risk of getting sick as well. I would recommend getting a vet check up on all of them to make sure nothing is going on. Even if its just a test on all their poop. Birds hide illnesses very well, almost until its too late for us to realize something is wrong.


----------

